# Still no sign of eyes



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

right my blue satins babies still havent opened their eyes. they are 2 weeks old today, should i be worried?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

mine usually open eyes between 12-16 days, it will happen in the next few days.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks ian


----------



## NeoN_TraffiC (Dec 3, 2010)

ian said:


> mine usually open eyes between 12-16 days, it will happen in the next few days.


Mine are the same


----------

